# Vape King Parkwood First Birthday Sale



## HappyCamper (14/1/16)

Vape King Parkwood celebrates its first birthday by offering its customers 10% of every thing in store on Saturday the 16th of January. 

20% off all Rebel Lion Flavors, 50ml and 100ml bottles

We will have surprise limited edition Rebel Lion flavors on sale, limited stock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

